# Does anybody still use Dial Up (Narrowband) ?



## jmurray01

I've been using Broadband for about 3 years now, but for 2 years prior to switching over, I was using Dial Up, as we were quite poor, and could only afford a Windows 98 PC, hence only being able to connect to Dial Up.

It worked fine, I could use emails, forums and that kind of stuff.

If I had the patience to wait a few hours, I could even watch a short YouTube video!

I am now on Broadband, and would never switch back to Dial Up...  Full time at least.

I have a 1999 Compaq Armada 4120T laptop which only works with Dial Up (for now, I'm in the slow process of getting it to work with a wireless adapter for Broadband), and I do occasionally hook it up and use it.

But basically, I was just wondering if anybody on here ever used Dial Up anymmore ?


----------



## Motorcharge

No "no" option?
Frankly I'd rather not even have internet than dial up.


----------



## jmurray01

Motorcharge said:


> No "no" option?
> Frankly I'd rather not even have internet than dial up.


Hahaha!  I see your point though...


----------



## BLK1985

No, my backup is Mobile Broadband.


----------



## strollin

No dial up anymore but I used dial up for many years before broadband existed.  My backup is to tether my Droid X smartphone.


----------



## linkin

My neighbour does. Also, every ISP here gives you a free backup dialup account if your main line has issues.


----------



## diduknowthat

Nope no dial up. I haven't used dialup in over 7 years. And my backup is 3G on my cellphone.


----------



## Turbo10

i remeber dial-up, and to be honest id rather go without internet than use dial-up. Dial-up and a windows 98 pc that never worked brought me close to suicide


----------



## microweb

I dont think it again


----------



## tremmor

I did not see an option for 'NO'.


----------



## spencer_markie

well on some islands..remote islands..they use dial up..


----------



## laznz1

My nan is still on Dial up until they instal it!


----------



## Geoff

Haven't used dial-up for years.


----------



## Turbo10

spencer_markie said:


> well on some islands..remote islands..they use dial up..



thats rubbish if its a remote island theyll use satellitebroadband or something, i can't believe there would telephone lines going to a really remote island


----------



## Hsv_Man

I used dialup for years until about 2003 when we could get broadband which was previously not available in the area I couldn't tell you how happy i was for just 256/56kbps haha.


----------



## wolfeking

only when I go to see grandad. He has it set up on his computer (custom built with P3 700 MHz, 256 i think MB, and 30GB IDE 100 HDD) here. I dont even have a dial up port on my laptops anymore (my G61 has one, but no service as it is stationary ((broken LCD))). 
Hoping to get a prepaid broadband card soon to run it here, and bypass school security filter next year.


----------



## patrickv

some people in my country are still using dial-up yeah..


----------



## tremmor

I would not have it. On the other note i did at one time. It was in the early 70's. Before internet was available. Only bulletin boards with dial up. its been talked about before.
something like 4k, 14k, 28k or 24k and 56k i think. its a waste of time now. everything was a tow call then or long distance. not like now. ive run bills as high as $300 a month with bulletin boards. believe it, its true. just for the phone service.


----------



## mehul

No,absolutely no chance.


----------



## gamblingman

I dont, but a LOT of people in my area use dial-up because of the very limited availability of broadband. Even people who are in the middle of town are forced to use either dial-up or satellite because of cost for the provider to expand their network, lots of city politics at play.


----------



## tremmor

gamblingman said:


> I dont, but a LOT of people in my area use dial-up because of the very limited availability of broadband. Even people who are in the middle of town are forced to use either dial-up or satellite because of cost for the provider to expand their network, lots of city politics at play.



Its sad but true. then again satellite is just one way. cant respond outboard. Requires dial up. I seen it at one time. Have lot of competition and and for years. The requirement with my city in the beginning was if you come in to the city you support everybody in the city. With two or three competitors is good. It keeps everybody in check. They have a tendency to increase the price by them selves. you can switch between the competition. I have AT&T Uverse and have fiber optics on my side of street. Not on the other. They will though. 
yes I live in a residential area. 
Love it though. If they increase i will switch to other.
Have 2 providers, Comcast, Uverse and maybe WOW.
Im good though. On the other hand i think i responded to this comment.
Oh well. damage is done ...again. 

On the other hand i just can't see people accessing the internet with dial up. 
Could not imagine it.


----------

